# ACS - Skill level requirement met date



## expat457 (Jan 30, 2014)

Hi guys,

Just wanted to check whether my thinking on skill level requirement met date is correct.
( assumption : degree assessed as an ICT Major ). 

I've started my work in *July 2010*.
I have graduated in *January 2011*.

Based on extract from point 5 from "Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants" document on ACS website : 

*If your work experience is completed before the completion date of your qualification, the “Skill Level 
Requirement Met Date” will be determined on the earliest date that both the relevant work experience 
and the qualification are completed.*

Am I right assuming that my Skill level requirement met date would be *July 2012* as I have completed 2yrs of relevant work experience and my degree by that time?

My concern was that I've started working before graduation but they've updated the document mentioned above and now it's more clear.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi expat457, 

that depends. If you worked at least 20hrs/week and if the tasks undertaken were at a sufficiently high professional level, you could indeed get a "deemed skilled" date of July 2012. Work experience after graduation is generally preferred but pre-graduation work is evaluated on a case by case basis.


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

I got my ACS skill assessment done and it states the following :

"The following employment after *July 2006* is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level..."

Now my question is, can i claim points for my experience starting from 1st July 2006 or 1st August 2006?

Experts please clarify. Thnx.


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

gurudev said:


> I got my ACS skill assessment done and it states the following :
> 
> "The following employment after *July 2006* is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level..."
> 
> ...


Experts pls provide answers to above query!


----------



## tipzstamatic (Aug 13, 2013)

gurudev said:


> Experts pls provide answers to above query!


After July means Aug


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

tipzstamatic said:


> After July means Aug


I got the following response from ACS for my original query above - 

"07/06 is the date you met the ACS requirements and is the date in which you have been deemed to reach the appropriate skilled level for your nominated occupation. This is the date in which you have been deemed to reach the appropriate skilled level for your nominated occupation."

Since 07/06 i.e. July 2006 is the date at which i reach the appropriately skilled level, therefore, I can claim points from *July 2006 onwards.*

Is that interpretation correct??


----------



## tipzstamatic (Aug 13, 2013)

gurudev said:


> I got the following response from ACS for my original query above - "07/06 is the date you met the ACS requirements and is the date in which you have been deemed to reach the appropriate skilled level for your nominated occupation. This is the date in which you have been deemed to reach the appropriate skilled level for your nominated occupation." Since 07/06 i.e. July 2006 is the date at which i reach the appropriately skilled level, therefore, I can claim points from July 2006 onwards. Is that interpretation correct??


ACS originally mentioned:
"The following employment after July 2006 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level..."

If you claim July 2006, then their statement should have been after June 2006 right? July 2006 is the date you reached appropriate skill level so it is only after that can you be considered to be skillfully employed. So Aug 2006


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

tipzstamatic said:


> ACS originally mentioned:
> "The following employment after July 2006 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level..."
> 
> If you claim July 2006, then their statement should have been after June 2006 right? July 2006 is the date you reached appropriate skill level so it is only after that can you be considered to be skillfully employed. So Aug 2006


I completed my relevant degree in May 2004. Started working on 1st July 2004. Based on the below snippet from ACS guidelines, 2 years will be deducted which means July 2004 to June 2006. 

"*Skilled Employment Date
The date specified for skilled employment for a Bachelor or above, not relevant to the ANZSCO, is upon completion of 4 years experience. For a relevant degree, it is either 2 years in the past 10 years or 4 years in any time period, whichever is earlier*."

So has ACS deducted 2 years and 1 month?


----------



## tipzstamatic (Aug 13, 2013)

gurudev said:


> I completed my relevant degree in May 2004. Started working on 1st July 2004. Based on the below snippet from ACS guidelines, 2 years will be deducted which means July 2004 to June 2006. "Skilled Employment Date The date specified for skilled employment for a Bachelor or above, not relevant to the ANZSCO, is upon completion of 4 years experience. For a relevant degree, it is either 2 years in the past 10 years or 4 years in any time period, whichever is earlier." So has ACS deducted 2 years and 1 month?


You don't really specify the day in your ACS application right? Just the month?

So if you started July 04 (04 - aug, sept, oct, nov, dec, 05 - jan feb mar apr may Jun jul aug sept oct nov dec, 06 - jan feb mar apr may jun jul)

That's 24 months inside parenthesis. So 24 months = 2 years. By that count it's aug 06 which is "after jul 2006 as specified by ACS". What is in a month anyway? It's up to you to claim. I don't think its as severe to risk under claiming 1 month rather than over claiming 1 month which can get you rejected. And over triviality of interpreting "after July 2006" as specified in result form? Not worth the trouble


----------



## tipzstamatic (Aug 13, 2013)

Anyway, you asked for an interpretation of the statement provided by ACS and I've given it despite your reluctance to accept what's clearly stated as "AFTER JUL 2006". It doesn't say experience DURING.

So if you don't want to accept the perspective being offered to you, I rest my case and won't go into triviality of interpreting what the phrase "after July 2006" means.


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

tipzstamatic said:


> Anyway, you asked for an interpretation of the statement provided by ACS and I've given it despite your reluctance to accept what's clearly stated as "AFTER JUL 2006". It doesn't say experience DURING.
> 
> So if you don't want to accept the perspective being offered to you, I rest my case and won't go into triviality of interpreting what the phrase "after July 2006" means.


Thanks tipzstamatic!

I appreciate your patience and detailed responses. Please don't be put off by my so called silly questions . 1 month doesn't matter to me but was just curious to know how they calculate the 2 years. I'm really not sure that they started counting my experience from Aug 2004 even when I started working from July 2004. Anyways that is now besides the point.

Thanks again for your patience  and good luck for your assessment.


----------

